# A site for paper pieced quilt blocks



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.yvonnes.dk/patternspage2.htm

I came across this site and it has some neat stuff, so thought I'd share.

When you look at a block, if you click on it, you'll see it larger, but if you click on the name you'll see the foundation pattern for printing to make that block.

Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Thank you! I love paper piecing!

Always wanted to make a huge Christmas quilt to hang. I may even get to it someday!


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool site, she has some neat designs. Thanks!


----------



## countrydreamn (Jan 31, 2006)

So what do you do? Sorry I am still learning so many thing about quilting. 

I am guessing that I want to make copies of the pattern, then I am lost. 

What a great site, thanks!

Debi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Countrydreamn - you print off the designs and then sew the fabric to the design and then pull the paper off.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=224527&highlight=paper+piecing

In this thread, there is a description of paper piecing and a link to my webshots where I go thru a whole block to show you, then TC did a block following the directions and shows her block.

Hope this helps describe paper/foundation piecing.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks, Angie. I can always use another resource for paper piecing!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Did you see the "Small Blocks-Flowers"? They're gorgeous!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep I saw them first.

Then in the quilt blocks there's a variation on the ZZ blocks that show in dark blues and purples that I like ALOT.

Angie


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Granny Pearl taught me to do paper piecing. That is how I'm doing the Dresden Plate blocks. It really makes it easy to get nice blocks all the same size.


----------

